# Sphagnum moss



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

Keep reading about temp qt tanks having a lot of sphagnum in them and was wondering what your cheapest sources have been so far? I have enough for a couple but I'd like to setup more


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

DrawntoLife said:


> Keep reading about temp qt tanks having a lot of sphagnum in them and was wondering what your cheapest sources have been so far? I have enough for a couple but I'd like to setup more


The cheapest is often completely unsuitable for use. The Mosser Lee brand found at Lowe's and Home Depot is some nasty stuff. It is extremely dirty, and it can begin reeking horribly of rot within a few days. I lost 4 Sirensis froglets once and I am convinced it was that Mosser Lee crap.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> The cheapest is often completely unsuitable for use. The Mosser Lee brand found at Lowe's and Home Depot is some nasty stuff. It is extremely dirty, and it can begin reeking horribly of rot within a few days. I lost 4 Sirensis froglets once and I am convinced it was that Mosser Lee crap.


Ya that stuff is crap...It comes in blue package I think? I use it to fill out substrate when I'm running low on other crap to mix in...but I have a tough time even getting moss to grow on it while good sphag is great for moss and other plants.

....You want the brighter tan/whitish fluffy new zealand or chilean types. I had to pay 15 for 150gram of zoomed brand at petco or petsmart...total rip off but lowes was out of the decent stuff they sometimes carry...home depot never seems to have any decent sphag, and I needed it then so ya that sucked.

Check joshs frogs, ebay, other sponsors, orchid supply stores....there are some decent prices...shipping is what gets you because even though it is light it requires a big box


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you guys for the tips ill check it out


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I have some nice Chilean moss if u need it in bulk.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

DrawntoLife said:


> Keep reading about temp qt tanks having a lot of sphagnum in them and was wondering what your cheapest sources have been so far? I have enough for a couple but I'd like to setup more


Since you are local, CalWest Orchid/Hydroponics has the best prices. 
Here is their info. Contact Form - Sample

The AAA New Zealand Sphagnum is good enough. They also carry bulk charcoal, coconut coir, cork bark, orchid (fir) bark and other things that frog folk need.
They are just off the 91 fwy, 2 or 3 exits past the 15 fwy.


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot phender ill check em out, one last question should I microwave or boil the moss?


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

New Zealand moss is the way to go! If you need a good amount to keep on hand,buy the 3 kg.You can get from several DB sponsers (neherp,joshs frogs,jl exotics,etc) I rinse it some and ring out excess water,and never had any issues with it at all-and I go through the 3 kg bags every 4 months.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I also have had some very cool ferns grow out of this moss-usually from the moss that I have stuffed into crevices of cork backround.The moss also turns into a nice light green color after a few weeks/months.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> ....You want the brighter tan/whitish fluffy new zealand or chilean types. I had to pay 15 for 150gram of zoomed brand at petco or petsmart...total rip off but lowes was out of the decent stuff they sometimes carry...home depot never seems to have any decent sphag, and I needed it then so ya that sucked.


You'll have to find a new source, Dave. The entire Lowe's chain has discontinued the Better-Gro brand that they used to carry. It's been off their list for a couple months now. The Denver stores are all out. They will only be carrying the Mosser Lee crap now.


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks Doug, hoping this hydroponics place has some if not I have enough to last a bit, just finished setting up my qt, spiked it with springs and a few adult isos I don't have a ton of them yet


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

DrawntoLife said:


> Thanks a lot phender ill check em out, one last question should I microwave or boil the moss?


The moss is already sterile. The 500gr/40L size is enough to last me at least 6 months. It is very dry and compressed when it is packaged and a little bit goes a long way. Just squeeze a little RO or distilled water through it and you're ready to go.


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

Phender how much was the 500g bale?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

DrawntoLife said:


> Phender how much was the 500g bale?


It's about $16. Here is a link to some of the other media they carry. 

http://www.calwesttropical.com/index.php/categories/potting-media 

FWIW: The packaging for the New Zealand sphagnum moss has changed. Their pictures still show the old packaging.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> You'll have to find a new source, Dave. The entire Lowe's chain has discontinued the Better-Gro brand that they used to carry. It's been off their list for a couple months now. The Denver stores are all out. They will only be carrying the Mosser Lee crap now.


Arrrggg!!! ....I guess I'll have to look around town for a nursery or something...been awhile since I've done much local plant shopping. Was handy to just be able to pick some up at lowes...seems like something every place should carry...like walmart you think would have sphag...but no. (not that I've seen)


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Gamble said:


> I have some nice Chilean moss if u need it in bulk.


How much for how much?, shipping to 74063? I definitely need some sphag, as I'm about to use up this super expensive zoomed crap I got out of desperation...I've just been putting off ordering online or going on a local hunt.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I bought some grade A at my local Lowes and it was really good stuff! Was labeled as Orchid Sphagnum..


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

TheCoop said:


> I bought some grade A at my local Lowes and it was really good stuff! Was labeled as Orchid Sphagnum..


I'll bet it was the Better Gro brand that Lowe's used to carry. Look familiar?
The manager of the garden center told me all Lowe's have discontinued it.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I only use the AAA New Zealand moss for my frogs.
Had some problems with froglets in grow outs on the moss listed above even when covered with leaf litter.
I buy mine on Amazon.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Doug, I picked some of the better gro up at the greenwood village lowes just two weeks ago. Dunno if it was the last of it though


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Chris, you can get a bulk bag of comparable stuff at Tagawa Gardens, over on Parker Road.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> I'll bet it was the Better Gro brand that Lowe's used to carry. Look familiar?
> The manager of the garden center told me all Lowe's have discontinued it.


Yep that was the good stuff lowes had. I don't know why they'd discontinue it...it was always sold out here. Seemed like I could never get more then 1 or 2 because that is all they had left...if they had it at all.

That other stuff in blue package is crap....can't even get moss to grow on it hardly...There is something wrong when moss won't grow on sphag. (When I can easily grow it on regular grade A sphag)


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

The stuff I bought actually was "Better Grow".. I purchased it just a few days ago and they had a great deal of it stocked on the shelf.


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

Reason number one I love this community over all others: everyone that can chime in usually does, thank you guys for all of your help and tips  I haven't had time to go over to the hydroponics place but my qt is almost complete just need a few plants and film cans, with the sphagnum it's staying around 86% I like it. But I will be attaching my zoomed fogger for fun


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> Chris, you can get a bulk bag of comparable stuff at Tagawa Gardens, over on Parker Road.


I go to Tagawa's at least once a week. But I find Paulino gardens to have MUCH better plant selection though. That, and I used to work there. I was at lowes tonight picking up plumbing parts, and they had a whole shelf full of the better grow brand and Mosser lee. I bought a bag of the Mosser to compare...the Mosser lee stuff was GARBAGE. A complete waste of $4.00


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, that mosser lee is bad. Got a bag of it last week and it is all stems and sticks. I tried to clean it several times to see if I could save anything from the bag, but ended up throwing it away and ordered some AAA moss.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

What a shame that Lowe's is discontinuing the Better Gro stuff. I also tried the Mosser Lee brand, and I still have most of the package left. The stuff is garbage. The Better Gro stuff, while definitely much better, also has plenty of sticks and roots in it that sometimes make for rude awakenings while trying to rehydrate the moss ...

I see that OP is in California, and I get the impression that there are a lot of nurseries, particularly ones specialized for orchids, in that state. Wouldn't they also be worth a visit? I get my sphagnum from the nurseries in my town - helping local businesses and all that. It sometimes costs a bit more but it's a cost I usually eat with shipping anyway.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I just checked my local lowes and they still had the Better Gro moss in stock...which was odd because they didn't have it at all last month. I attached a photo of what they had today. I have the kilo of AAA moss, so I won't need any for a long time, but thought I'd share 

Better Gro - Gooood!
Mosser Lee - Baaaaad!


----------



## rivered (Jun 13, 2013)

He i bought a big bag full of dried spagnhum moss for €5.







It is standing in the left corner. I asked the guy (orchid grower), wich moss was drought resistant and he said this was perfect. I have it in the top of my vivarium, and it is already becoming greener after 2 weeks .


----------

